# US05 yeast - slight after taste and dry



## trustyrusty (12/6/20)

Hi there,

I have made a Morgan’s kit pacific ale with us 05 yeast. There is this after taste .. is it decityl (What does that taste / aroma like? )(spell check?) .. it’s not banana... and it’s seems dry.. don’t know what it is yeast or brew ... have not made pacific ale before. Brew pretty standard and no issues. It’s not bitter but not sweet but after taste makes it unpleasant...

thanks


----------



## Crusty (12/6/20)

trustyrusty said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have made a Morgan’s kit pacific ale with us 05 yeast. There is this after taste .. is it decityl (What does that taste / aroma like? )(spell check?) .. it’s not banana... and it’s seems dry.. don’t know what it is yeast or brew ... have not made pacific ale before. Brew pretty standard and no issues. It’s not bitter but not sweet but after taste makes it unpleasant...
> 
> thanks



Mate, you might have an ultra sensitive pallete to certain things like me.
I stopped using US-05 years ago for this very reason. I could detect a slight plasticide type taste, almost like drinking water that's been in a bad quality plastic bottle. Very slight but noticeable.....To Me! Friends have tried the beers & can't figure out what I am talking about but it's there, I can taste it. Any recipes that call for US-05, I simply substitute with a liquid yeast like 1056 or 1272.
I hear ya buddy!


----------



## trustyrusty (12/6/20)

Interesting... could be... yes a really strange flavour... could be plasticy .. could not rarely describe it... thanks


----------



## Lorenzo99 (12/6/20)

is it soapy like?
I found us05 can give a detergent/soapy taste if over pitched


----------



## trustyrusty (12/6/20)

It was sachet .. 23 l so I cannot see it being over pitched ... not really soapy .. I’ll taste again tomorrow when taste buds fresh ..


----------



## trustyrusty (13/6/20)

I tried a mouthful this am. Mmmm not sure if was as bad... don’t it’s weird ... can your taste buds have bad days...  it also might also its one of the first pulls... but it is definitely dry... and that makes it or the impression of bitterness or takes away sweetness ... don’t like it dry. Is pacific pale ale like that...?


----------



## MHB (13/6/20)

Does this sound like a possibility?
Mark


----------



## trustyrusty (13/6/20)

Thanks... I will try again .. cheers


----------



## Mrg (13/6/20)

trustyrusty said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have made a Morgan’s kit pacific ale with us 05 yeast. There is this after taste .. is it decityl (What does that taste / aroma like? )(spell check?) .. it’s not banana... and it’s seems dry.. don’t know what it is yeast or brew ... have not made pacific ale before. Brew pretty standard and no issues. It’s not bitter but not sweet but after taste makes it unpleasant...
> 
> thanks


Hi 
Why dont you use morgans much better bigger pack and it is Australian. Gordon


----------



## trustyrusty (13/6/20)

Mrg said:


> Hi
> Why dont you use morgans much better bigger pack and it is Australian. Gordon


It is Morgan’s ?


----------



## Vic (13/6/20)

trustyrusty said:


> I tried a mouthful this am. Mmmm not sure if was as bad... don’t it’s weird ... can your taste buds have bad days...  it also might also its one of the first pulls... but it is definitely dry... and that makes it or the impression of bitterness or takes away sweetness ... don’t like it dry. Is pacific pale ale like that...?


What temperature did you pitch? What temperature did you ferment?


----------



## trustyrusty (13/6/20)

24/20 degrees


----------



## trustyrusty (13/6/20)

The yeast is very dry... which I think alters the flavour.... loss of sweetness... the aroma of the head is like a very very very slight cheese background... that’s what it seems .. but really subtle... probably better than last night.. and there is after taste I can just describe as unpleasant... cannot describe it...just not a good finish...


----------



## Mrg (13/6/20)

Mrg said:


> Hi
> Why dont you use morgans much better bigger pack and it is Australian. Gordon


Sorry i should have said Morgan's yeast .


----------



## trustyrusty (13/6/20)

Ok thanks will try .. you mean the kit yeast or other.. if so what do you recommend?


----------



## Vic (13/6/20)

I


trustyrusty said:


> 24/20 degrees


Think I have found your problem. US-05 seems to be very touchy regarding temperature. 18C seems ideal. I have made a few of the Morgans Pacific Ale brews some years ago and with US-05, 18C for pitch and ferment for 7 days, slow ramp to 22C over next 7 days then cold crash. US05 needs a few extra days to clean up, add patience to your brew sheet.
Recently a friend who brews a Coopers draft kit with US-05 that turns out ok, on the last brew on day 2 there was a 12HR power failure, temp rose from 18c to 23c, the flavour of the finished beer was clearly below par. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vic (13/6/20)

Do


trustyrusty said:


> Ok thanks will try .. you mean the kit yeast or other.. if so what do you recommend?


Don't use the Kit yeast, buy Morgans, US-05, or BRY-97 from your supplier and make sure it comes out of the fridge. Kit yeast kept warm for many months may be below par.


----------



## Crusty (13/6/20)

Vic said:


> I
> 
> Think I have found your problem. US-05 seems to be very touchy regarding temperature. 18C seems ideal. I have made a few of the Morgans Pacific Ale brews some years ago and with US-05, 18C for pitch and ferment for 7 days, slow ramp to 22C over next 7 days then cold crash. US05 needs a few extra days to clean up, add patience to your brew sheet.
> Recently a friend who brews a Coopers draft kit with US-05 that turns out ok, on the last brew on day 2 there was a 12HR power failure, temp rose from 18c to 23c, the flavour of the finished beer was clearly below par. Hope this helps.



Temp wasn't my problem.
18deg ferment for two weeks, one week at 2degC cold crash. Taste was there & all following beers using it. I even tried a different stainless fermenter to no avail. It's not a process or procedure problem for me. I don't know what the hell it is but I can taste it.


----------



## MHB (13/6/20)

As above, Its well worth removing Chlorine from your water, using Campden will cost you about 5c/brew.
A plasticky flavour is one of the many ways low-level Chlorophenols are described.
Naturally if your sure its the worlds most popular dry yeast that's to blame, rather than failing to preform one of the most basic steps in good brewing practice - meh - choose another yeast.
Mark


----------



## trustyrusty (14/6/20)

Hi thanks first time I have used us05 yeast in ages, not had this before? Or with kit yeasts...


----------



## trustyrusty (14/6/20)

Vic said:


> I
> 
> Think I have found your problem. US-05 seems to be very touchy regarding temperature. 18C seems ideal. I have made a few of the Morgans Pacific Ale brews some years ago and with US-05, 18C for pitch and ferment for 7 days, slow ramp to 22C over next 7 days then cold crash. US05 needs a few extra days to clean up, add patience to your brew sheet.
> Recently a friend who brews a Coopers draft kit with US-05 that turns out ok, on the last brew on day 2 there was a 12HR power failure, temp rose from 18c to 23c, the flavour of the finished beer was clearly below par. Hope this helps.



I didn’t do 18, but I do put in keg where it finishes off, is that a problem? Sort of like secondary fermentation and probably around 22 , depending on room temp.. I don’t cold crash... System seems to work with kit yeasts.. have had this before... first time I have used us 05 for awhile.. thanks


----------



## fdsaasdf (14/6/20)

US-05 is used by hundreds of breweries and homebrewers to make thousands of different award-winning beers. There is no problem with that specific yeast variety when used in accordance with the manufacturer's specification. 

I would be looking very closely at your cleaning and sanitisation process to ensure you aren't adding remnant chemicals like chlorine. If you're on town water, perhaps look at filtering your water as the level of chlorine, chloramine and other chemicals in the water supply will vary.


----------



## trustyrusty (14/6/20)

Is this yeast more sensitive to bad water or chlorine? If I smell it I think it has chlorine smell. Someone once told me they let water stand in buckets for awhile. I have not had this before with kit yeast packs?


----------



## trustyrusty (14/6/20)

Crusty said:


> Temp wasn't my problem.
> 18deg ferment for two weeks, one week at 2degC cold crash. Taste was there & all following beers using it. I even tried a different stainless fermenter to no avail. It's not a process or procedure problem for me. I don't know what the hell it is but I can taste it.


Think that is my issue... I have stainless steel fermenter too..


----------



## MHB (14/6/20)

trustyrusty said:


> Is this yeast more sensitive to bad water or chlorine? If I smell it I think it has chlorine smell. Someone once told me they let water stand in buckets for awhile. I have not had this before with kit yeast packs?


The problem with your logic is that you aren't looking at what is really going on.
The formation of Chlorophenols has nothing to do with yeast its a chemical reaction between any Chlorine in the water and Phenols from malt (mostly extracted from husks, maybe some from hops to).

Sitting water in a bucket or even boiling all your water will reduce free Chlorine, it probably wont get rid of Chloramines, most municipal water is treated with a mixture of Cl gas and Chloramines these days.
A Carbon filter will remove both, as will adding some metabisulfite.

Comparing the little 6g kit yeast with an 11g pitch of US-05 isn't really all that reasonable, US-05 is more attenuative (eats more sugars) than most other dry yeasts, tends to give a lower FG and if used properly should leave less yeast flavour's in the finished beer. Most yeast flavours are made early in the process while the yeast is reproducing so more yeast at the start means less time making yeast and flavours.
Actually that's why there is a recommended pitch range, too little = slow and estery, increased chance of infection... too much = little yeast flavour, reduced bitterness, some faults from unconsumed lipids... its a range that 6g doesn't really fit into.

I suspect part of the problem is that using better yeast and more of it has made better cleaner, even crisper beer, it has also left room to taste other faults that were always there, just hiding behind a bunch of other flavours.
Mark

Edit
Nothing to do with stainless steel, in fact its less likely to cause problems than anything else (well glass might be better).
M


----------



## trustyrusty (14/6/20)

Thanks...


----------



## Vic (14/6/20)

MHB said:


> The problem with your logic is that you aren't looking at what is really going on.
> The formation of Chlorophenols has nothing to do with yeast its a chemical reaction between any Chlorine in the water and Phenols from malt (mostly extracted from husks, maybe some from hops to).
> 
> Sitting water in a bucket or even boiling all your water will reduce free Chlorine, it probably wont get rid of Chloramines, most municipal water is treated with a mixture of Cl gas and Chloramines these days.
> ...


I agree with all above, US-05 is a neutral flavour yeast at lower temps. I know the specs say up tp 23C but really 18C is ideal. The start of this thread started with
*trustyrusty*
asking why his Pacific ale Morgans Kit made using US-05 was dry and some unexpected flavour. He later states he pitched at 24 and fermented at 20. Is it possible (probable) that the 11.5g US-05 pitched and femented at a higher then ideal temp resulted in a more attenuated beer, hence the dry observation and other flavour changes compared to using 7d of kit yeast.
I have advised fellow brewers that do Tin Kits to ditch the supplied yeast and if doing ales use US-05, BRY-97, or Morgans with good temperature control. All report an improvement in results. As for other replies regarding water, chlorine etc. I do not see how this can make much difference between using US-05 or the kit yeast other than the possible greater attenuation revealed in a crisper, dryer beer flavours that may not have been otherwise noticed,


----------



## trustyrusty (14/6/20)

Thanks it might be improving a bit as it’s settling more? Or I’m getting used to it. The other night it was very unpleasant but tonight it’s ok...? Improving...But it had been in fridge for a week..still dry I think. I probably prefer less dry yeast (any recommendations? Bry 97?) ... I have used bry 97 and I liked it, especially in darker beers... I have fermenting fridge... it has helped a lot.. don’t think I have dumped one since...


----------



## Vini2ton (14/6/20)

Are you sure you're not coming down with something. That can affect your taste. Once I could swear I could taste bacon in a beer I made. Two days later I got crook as a dog (no offence to our canine friends). Just a thought.


----------



## Vic (14/6/20)

trustyrusty said:


> Thanks it might be improving a bit as it’s settling more? Or I’m getting used to it. The other night it was very unpleasant but tonight it’s ok...? Improving...But it had been in fridge for a week..still dry I think. I probably prefer less dry yeast (any recommendations? Bry 97?) ... I have used bry 97 and I liked it, especially in darker beers... I have fermenting fridge... it has helped a lot.. don’t think I have dumped one since...


Please if you can let us know what you mean by Dry. IMO a dry beer is one that is more fully attenuated, ie. less remaining sugars and depending on OG usually higher ABV.


----------



## trustyrusty (14/6/20)

Vini2ton said:


> Are you sure you're not coming down with something. That can affect your taste. Once I could swear I could taste bacon in a beer I made. Two days later I got crook as a dog (no offence to our canine friends). Just a thought.


Lol  like covid  effects taste apparently.. don’t know it’s weird ...


----------



## trustyrusty (14/6/20)

Vic said:


> Please if you can let us know what you mean by Dry. IMO a dry beer is one that is more fully attenuated, ie. less remaining sugars and depending on OG usually higher ABV.


Dry like you dry white wine (sauv Blanc) and Chardonnay is not so dry..... or you get some champagnes have a drier finish than others.... I know its hard to describe something as dry when its wet, maybe there should be a different type of description..


----------



## Vic (15/6/20)

trustyrusty said:


> Dry like you dry white wine (sauv Blanc) and Chardonnay is not so dry.....


OK, I think I get it. US-05 does not really make dry beers, at lower temps is is neutral. It does take a long time to settle, you really need to cold crash for at least 3 days at .5C (gelatin helps a lot if added below 2C) if you want clear, beer. If you prefer the "Chardonnay" style, eg, a bit sweeter, then BRY-97 won't help. Try S-04, this attenuates less leaving more sugars behind and drops clear much more quickly.


----------



## trustyrusty (15/6/20)

Ok thanks, I have a wheat beer yeast and cant remember now, but I think it is a safale brand - how different is that to the us 05 or 04 - do you only use it for wheat beer recipes. thanks


----------



## Vic (15/6/20)

trustyrusty said:


> Ok thanks, I have a wheat beer yeast and cant remember now, but I think it is a safale brand - how different is that to the us 05 or 04 - do you only use it for wheat beer recipes. thanks


Safale wheat beer yeast is WB-06, do not use this for your Pacific Ale. WB-06 throws a strong banana and clove aroma, good for weizen beers but inappropriate for many ales, keep it for wheats, IMO.


----------



## trustyrusty (15/6/20)

I think the beer is improving- I might have sent you all down the garden path - sorry .. either I was not well or beer now settled or I pulled from bottom that was not cleared although it was clear, (and I had pulled a few samples ) or it improves over more time.. thanks


----------

